# Goodyear's Nutcracker transcription



## KenOC

Saw a mention of this but can't find it now. In any event, here is a video of Hurwitz singing the praises of Steward Goodyear's new piano transcription of the entire Nutcracker ballet. The samples he plays suggest that his praise is totally merited. Amazing! Goodyear has produced one of the best and most virtuosic transcriptions that I know of, and his playing is easily up to the task.

I have long been a fan of Goodyear's Beethoven sonata cycle (which he often plays whole in extended "sonatathon" concerts) but this shows another facet or two of his talent. His entire Nutcracker is available on an 83-minute CD on the Steinway label. Unfortunately, Amazon wants $48 for it!


----------



## wkasimer

KenOC said:


> Saw a mention of this but can't find it now. In any event, here is a video of Hurwitz singing the praises of Steward Goodyear's new piano transcription of the entire Nutcracker ballet. The samples he plays suggest that his praise is totally merited. Amazing! Goodyear has produced one of the best and most virtuosic transcriptions that I know of, and his playing is easily up to the task.
> 
> I have long been a fan of Goodyear's Beethoven sonata cycle (which he often plays whole in extended "sonatathon" concerts) but this shows another facet or two of his talent. His entire Nutcracker is available on an 83-minute CD on the Steinway label. Unfortunately, Amazon wants $48 for it!


Fortunately, it's on Spotify.


----------



## pianozach

Get me the sheet music and I'll play it.


----------



## Guest

wkasimer said:


> Fortunately, it's on Spotify.


And Qobuz. Sounds good in the bits I sampled.


----------

